# Something wrong with GBAtemp Releaselist



## (Z) (Feb 24, 2005)

0001 - 1863 Strawberry ...    *it's good*

*and than*

1864 The Legend ...       *it's wrong, (1865)*
1865 Banjo Pilot          *it's wrong, (1864)*

1866 Super Mario ...      *not in, in Official GBA Releaselist*

1867 Mario Party ...      *than ever One number bevor*


At moment, is the last Rom >>>
*1914 - Playan Av Player (JAP)*

_I hope the Costelo will be edit this little bug.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PS: G-Online is very good!_






mfg
(Z)


----------



## djgarf (Feb 24, 2005)

we do NOT follow other peoples numbering systems anymore
if it wasnt for gonline then we wouldnt even list releases with numbers
it's not going to hurt anyone that the numbering on this is different from "other sites"


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea the numbers are all fucked up and thair is little point anymore.

This site realy is the best site for relese info (And that has alot to do with the forums atleast being half way decent) and I think this site should just drop the numbers like the No-Intro DAT project has.

Screw GB ADVANsCEne and PocketHeaven. Let them fight about the numbers if they want


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1866 Super Mario ... not in, in Official GBA Releaselist


WE are the official GBA releaselist, sorta


----------



## Lily (Feb 25, 2005)

The release numbering is really irritating now - I just use No-Intro and forgo it all together.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Feb 25, 2005)

I just go with Pocketheaven.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 27, 2005)

Its always nice to know how many ROMs there are, but only for statistics purposes.

Numbers are irrelevant, apart from those annoying people who categorize by release number instead of Alphabetically


----------



## dice (Feb 27, 2005)

It's really annoying when searching for roms and getting different results.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 27, 2005)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 27 2005 said:


> It's really annoying when searching for roms and getting different results.



well that's tough to be honest
why people feel the need to search by number when they can search by name is beyond me


----------



## dice (Feb 27, 2005)

lol here we go again

don't you think that things would be much quicker/easier if the roms were numbered the same? I know that there's nothing I can do about it but I don't see any logic in doing this.
I don't think I need to post an example of this


----------



## djgarf (Feb 27, 2005)

how people choose to name their roms on their fserv is UP TO THEM
i'm sure as hell not going to tell anyone how they should have files named on their pc
we are not the only site with different numbering
advance power and advanscene have used different numbering for months and their have been no complaints
no intro have even stopped using numbers in their main dat which i believe is probably the best way to go
like i have said before if it wasnt for gonline then we would not be using numbers on the site at all
also we are NOT forcing you to follow our numbering system so i really cant see the problem


----------



## berlinka (Feb 27, 2005)

I have the problem that everytime that I search a game I cannot select it to view the details, while in the general list I can select it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2005)

ok berlinka thanks for the info, I'll fix it asap


----------

